# Bindings for Yes Typo



## Jono (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey guys!

Just purchased a Yes Typo 2021 (158) so pretty pumped and now looking at bindings too.

I've been doing a lot of reading but THINK I've narrowed it down to:


Union Contact Pro
Burton Genesis
My worry with the genesis is since the typo has a 5mm setback and the genesis uses the RE: Flex system I might not be able to get the bindings centered or maybe this just isn't even a concern at all? Interested to hear peoples thoughts or even other suggestions!

I've only ever had rentals in the past. I'd say I'm a high beginner low intermediate and enjoy all mountain freestyle doing jumps off of natural features etc.

Cheers for any help!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

5 mm setback. Literally like that if you are reading it on a smartphone:
|__|


----------



## Jono (Jun 8, 2020)

Haha yeah fair I get it might be a bit if an overreaction. I guess I've only ever had rentals and been centered - I don't know how much it would impact learning to ride switch or anything🤷‍♂️


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Welcome to the forum @Jono. I wouldn't personally try to center a board with setback. If you're after a true twin, get one. Setting up on the setback refrence points actually puts you in the center of the boards sidecut and flex pattern. Switch should still feel fine.


----------



## GearTruth (May 11, 2020)

We'd be a little interested to know how you came to those two bindings? The Contact Pro being a softer more surfy feel and the Genesis being a more premium stiffer more aggressive option.

On a Typo we would typically suggest (counting on it being 2021 gear) Rome Vice or DOD, Now Pilot, Arbor Cypress, or Bent Metal Logics. We see the Typos as a do it all board and these bindings will pair well as capable of taking that board everywhere for everything.


----------



## Jono (Jun 8, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Welcome to the forum @Jono.


Thanks Wigmar!



> I wouldn't personally try to center a board with setback. If you're after a true twin, get one. Setting up on the setback refrence points actually puts you in the center of the boards sidecut and flex pattern. Switch should still feel fine.


That's a good point I haven't thought of that. So I guess overall the setback is a non issue for the binding choice.



GearTruth said:


> We'd be a little interested to know how you came to those two bindings? The Contact Pro being a softer more surfy feel and the Genesis being a more premium stiffer more aggressive option.


I guess reading peoples top lists for bindings as well as trying to match the flex to the board. I think I've ruled out the Contact Pro, I think its just a bit too soft.

As for the Genesis I read that it does really well to match with any boards with a flex between 4-6. I really liked the shock absorption and comfort of these too.



GearTruth said:


> On a Typo we would typically suggest (counting on it being 2021 gear) Rome Vice or DOD, Now Pilot, Arbor Cypress, or Bent Metal Logics. We see the Typos as a do it all board and these bindings will pair well as capable of taking that board everywhere for everything.


Awesome just having a look at these now. The cypress is very hard to come by here in aus. Do you think the Now Pilots are a bit too stiff and the Logics a bit too soft? The vice don't look too bad either, another I've started to look at is the Burton Cartel and Union Strata.

Also a note, 2021 bindings have not landed in Australia so all the bindings I've been looking at are 2020.


----------



## GearTruth (May 11, 2020)

Made a mistake! Was thinking the Bent Metal Transfers! Yes, the Logics are likely softer than you're looking for.

We know flex numbers make things really easy to digest, but we encourage people to ignore them overall. The Genesis is certainly a good binding, I have owned a pair myself, but they are consistent with how we feel about all Burton bindings: they do nothing wrong, but they're also unremarkable. That is to say there is not anything we really don't like, but then none of us personally choose to ride them either.

If you're still in '20 gear from Rome I would push solely towards the DOD. The Vice gets a new strap next year that really takes it up level. The Pilot is more or less the Hanger 2.0 offering of the Select. Both of which we feel are the most catch-all in the Now lineup. If you want something with just a little more flexibility the Yes and the Brigades will also do well on a Typo.


----------



## Jono (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been doing some reading on the D.O.D and they look pretty good but I think they are just that tad out of price range for me. Looking at aus prices, they are roughly 60USD MORE than what I can get for the Burton Genesis or Union Strata - Genesis and Strata I can get at the same price point, with the Force and Cartel cheaper again


----------



## BobbyDLite (Feb 13, 2021)

@Jono what bindings did you go with? I just got a 2020 Typo and I ordered Union Strata but now I'm seeing these recommendations.


----------



## highcontrast (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey guys! 

I have also just purchased a Typo 21/22 and have combined them with Now IPO bindings, which are also suggested to be a good all-mountain freestyle binding. They also have skate tech and this is the bit I am a bit worried about as the Typo already has underbite tech. Would combining both of them make the board too sketchy? 

I have been snowboarding for around 15 weeks and am technically a very advanced rider. However, I never go to the park so all mountain and comfort are the top priorities for me.

I can still switch the bindings before the first use so just thought I would ask some other opinions 

Thanks!
Tom


----------



## snapczter (12 mo ago)

highcontrast said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have also just purchased a Typo 21/22 and have combined them with Now IPO bindings, which are also suggested to be a good all-mountain freestyle binding. They also have skate tech and this is the bit I am a bit worried about as the Typo already has underbite tech. Would combining both of them make the board too sketchy?
> 
> ...


Did you manage to test your kit? How happy are you with the bindings and board set up?


----------



## highcontrast (Dec 12, 2021)

snapczter said:


> Did you manage to test your kit? How happy are you with the bindings and board set up?


I have only tested the board indoor at Landgraaf so it was very limited. But even with the soft bushings, reactions were really good.
I will go on actual ski holiday in 1 week so can do more testing there. But it seems like a pretty solid binding for the investment and a good match with the Typo.


----------



## snapczter (12 mo ago)

highcontrast said:


> I have only tested the board indoor at Landgraaf so it was very limited. But even with the soft bushings, reactions were really good.
> I will go on actual ski holiday in 1 week so can do more testing there. But it seems like a pretty solid binding for the investment and a good match with the Typo.


Please let us know how it went. You have an amazing kit, enjoy your holiday on the slopes !


----------



## snapczter (12 mo ago)

BobbyDLite said:


> @Jono what bindings did you go with? I just got a 2020 Typo and I ordered Union Strata but now I'm seeing these recommendations.


 Did you manage to test the Stratas, how do you find them?


----------



## highcontrast (Dec 12, 2021)

snapczter said:


> Please let us know how it went. You have an amazing kit, enjoy your holiday on the slopes !


I have just returned from the slopes. The Typo and Now IPO bindings are a great combination. Even with the soft (white) bushings, the responsiveness is absolutely spot on while still offering a smooth ride. I would absolutely recommend the combo. The only slightly negative thing are the toestraps of the Now IPO. You need to know how to tighten them or they can come loose. But I just found out that switching them between right and left can solve this small issue.


----------



## snapczter (12 mo ago)

highcontrast said:


> I have just returned from the slopes. The Typo and Now IPO bindings are a great combination. Even with the soft (white) bushings, the responsiveness is absolutely spot on while still offering a smooth ride. I would absolutely recommend the combo. The only slightly negative thing are the toestraps of the Now IPO. You need to know how to tighten them or they can come loose. But I just found out that switching them between right and left can solve this small issue.


Good stuff, thanks for coming back with some feedback. Hope you get as many days out of them as possible and for them to serve you well.

I was very close to ordering a pair of NOW bindings but eventually went with Union Contact Pro as they were very cheap.


----------

